# (Ebay) Samsung SyncMaster 940NW



## Bluemaster (1. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

verkaufe mein gebrauchten 19" Zoll TFT Widescreen Monitor von Samsung mit der Bezeichnung SyncMaster 940 NW auf dem Monior ist noch eine Garantie bis zum 11.06.2010 drauf. Gekauft wurde der Monitor am 11.06.2007 beim Otto Versand! 

Eine Kopie der Rechnung wird beigelegt.  Mit Stromkabel und VGA-Kabel!

Der Monitor ist gebraucht, aber noch im Top-Zustand, leichte Gebrauchsspuren sonst ist da nichts dran!

Habe einige Bilder hochgeladen:

http://bildupload.sro.at/p/321572.html

http://bildupload.sro.at/p/321573.html

http://bildupload.sro.at/p/321574.html

http://bildupload.sro.at/p/321575.html

http://bildupload.sro.at/p/321576.html

http://bildupload.sro.at/p/321577.html

Der Preis ist 56 Euro inkl Versand und neu gibt es den Monitor für ca. 120 Euro!

Wer Interesse hat einfach melden per PN!

Viele Grüße

Stefan Werdelmann


----------



## Bluemaster (11. August 2009)

*AW: (V) Samsung SyncMaster 940NW für 56 Euro*

Der Monitor ist noch immer verfügbar!*


----------



## skyler-ffm (26. August 2009)

*AW: (V) Samsung SyncMaster 940NW für 56 Euro*

Hallo!

Ich hätte Interesse an dem von Ihnen angebotenen Monitor.
Ist dieser denn noch zu haben?

MfG

Alex


----------



## Bluemaster (26. August 2009)

*AW: (V) Samsung SyncMaster 940NW für 56 Euro*

*			der Monitor ist noch verfügbar. Leider bin ich nicht immer telefonisch erreichbar. Am besten schicken sie mir Emails oder kontaktieren Sie mich per MSN oder ICQ !*


----------



## Bluemaster (28. August 2009)

*AW: (V) Samsung SyncMaster 940NW für 56 Euro*

der*Monitor ist noch zu haben!*


----------



## Bluemaster (30. August 2009)

*AW: (V) Samsung SyncMaster 940NW für 56 Euro*

der*Monitor ist seit heute bis 10 Tage bei Ebay bei mir angeboten:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200378711786&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT*


----------

